# Captain Marvel: Superheldin folgt nicht dem typischen Auftakt-Muster



## TLaw555 (20. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Superheldin folgt nicht dem typischen Auftakt-Muster* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Superheldin folgt nicht dem typischen Auftakt-Muster*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Mai 2018)

Ja, Schema F wird irgendwann langweilig, aber bei Black Panther ist das ok, weil er schwarz ist. Und jeder, der etwas daran zu meckern hat, ist mindestens ein Rassist wenn nicht sogar ein Nazi


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, Schema F wird irgendwann langweilig, aber bei Black Panther ist das ok, weil er schwarz ist. Und jeder, der etwas daran zu meckern hat, ist mindestens ein Rassist wenn nicht sogar ein Nazi





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stevem (21. Mai 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, Schema F wird irgendwann langweilig, aber bei Black Panther ist das ok, weil er schwarz ist. Und jeder, der etwas daran zu meckern hat, ist mindestens ein Rassist wenn nicht sogar ein Nazi



Ich fand Black Panther schei...e , bin ich jetzt ein Nazi ? ;D


----------



## Angeldust (21. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich fand Black Panther schei...e , bin ich jetzt ein Nazi ? ;D



Jap. Verkackt. Raus hier


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich fand Black Panther schei...e , bin ich jetzt ein Nazi ? ;D



Mindestens. Wenn nicht sogar ein Kommunisten-Nazi. Vom Mars.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Mai 2018)

Wie wärs denn mal mit so einer Geschichte die sich Null ernst nimmt?

Spontan würde mir sowas wie "Frau entdeckt auf Klo ihre Superkräfte" einfallen.


----------



## michinebel (22. Mai 2018)

Also des Titelbild auf der Startseite zeigt Miss Marvel und nicht Captain Marvel ist ein unterschied.


----------



## Promego (22. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal mit so einer Geschichte die sich Null ernst nimmt?
> 
> Spontan würde mir sowas wie "Frau entdeckt auf Klo ihre Superkräfte" einfallen.



Es gibt durchaus super schräge Serien wie zb. _Gwenpool_ oder _Not brand echh_. Das sind aber halt Nischenprodukte die es dann nicht auf die Leinwand schaffen - imho dürfen wir froh sein, dass es Deadpool gibt.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal mit [...] "Frau entdeckt auf Klo ihre Superkräfte"


Ich glaube nicht, daß ich mir die Abenteuer von "Ms. Megafurz" oder "Superschisswoman" ansehen möchte ...


----------



## Phobinator (23. Mai 2018)

Kapitän Marvel würde sich auch gut als Lara Croft machen


----------

